# My muse as Red Riding Hood



## Vtec44 (Nov 12, 2015)

We met through a mutual friend and she has unintentionally became my test subject.  She's as obsessive as me when it comes to creating beautiful photos  

This was shot in the mountains yesterday in 30 degrees weather.  The lantern wouldn't light up so I may need to do some post processing... or just leave it LOL


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice!  I can't help wishing for a flame in the lantern though...


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 12, 2015)

Very cool! Love this set!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2015)

Very nifty. I love the wardrobe and locale, as well as the theme. She's a perfect Red Riding Hood!


----------



## nat3wall (Nov 12, 2015)

I love how the red pops so much! Great shoot!


----------



## jaomul (Nov 12, 2015)

There's something very nice about all them shots, the location and the model


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 12, 2015)

All very nice but the two @ the stairs are tops for me.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks.  Yeah nothing I could have done with the lantern at the time.  Fuel was there but it just didn't want to light up.  The fuel must have been old or something.  It was too cold for both of us to be outside for too long so we called it a day after about 40 minutes or so.  I have a few more projects that I'll be working with her in summer, when it's a lot warmer


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Nov 12, 2015)

Beautiful images, I enjoyed viewing them.

Dave


----------



## crimbfighter (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh come on, your "just for fun" images are freakin' beautiful artwork! Posting these in this gallery is like Blake Lively saying, "What, this old thing? I just woke up like this and grabbed something out of the hamper.."


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 13, 2015)

crimbfighter said:


> Oh come on, your "just for fun" images are freakin' beautiful artwork! Posting these in this gallery is like Blake Lively saying, "What, this old thing? I just woke up like this and grabbed something out of the hamper.."




Thanks!  To be honest, I'm not sure where to even post these photos on the forum.  lol


----------



## snowbear (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice.
I can't help thinking of the song by Sam The Sham and the Pharaohs,


----------



## funwitha7d (Nov 14, 2015)

the last shot is very nice also


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 14, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Nice.
> I can't help thinking of the song by Sam The Sham and the Pharaohs,



I had to Google that but it's very fitting lol


----------



## snowbear (Nov 14, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.
> ...


Yes, it is.


----------



## BrickHouse (Nov 16, 2015)

Beautiful work!


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 16, 2015)

I love the one with the stairs, when she's not climbing yet.


----------

